# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Hôpital de Jour

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Hôpital de Jour
Rue de Nalinnes 650 
Marcinelle


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Hôpital de Jour.*

----------

